# Can't Compile linux-wlan-ng (Gone to madwifi)

## iverson0881

I just can't emerge the thing. I'm trying to emerge linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20.ebuild but when I do I come up with some errors.

The compile goes a little something like this:

```

0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/../.tmp_versions modules

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

*** Warning: Overriding SUBDIRS on the command line can cause

***          inconsistencies

make[4]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211mod.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211conv.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211req.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211frm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211wep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211wext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211netdev.o

/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211wext.c:172:2: warning: #warning "make a smarter sharedkey/opensystem auth decision"

/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211wext.c:438:2: warning: #warning "get rid of p2mib here"

/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211wext.c:748:2: warning: #warning "Get rid of p2mib here!"

/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211netdev.c: In function `register_wlandev':

/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211netdev.c:1051: warning: `dev_get' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/netdevice.h:519)

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211/p80211.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

/bin/sh: line 1: ./.__modpost.cmd: Permission denied

make[4]: *** [__modpost] Error 1

make[3]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

make[2]: *** [default] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src/p80211'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20/work/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1-pre20/src'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 92, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-net-wireless_-_linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20-21446.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1/.__modpost.cmd

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gentoo linux-wlan-ng # 

```

Does this have to do with me using the 2.6 kernel? I'd really like to get my wireless going. All help is appreciated. If you need more info just let me know.Last edited by iverson0881 on Wed Mar 17, 2004 12:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flavio

You need to disable the sandbox when you try to compile modules for 2.6 kernels (and linux-wlan-ng is no exception).

----------

## iverson0881

I don't think I ever enabled sandbox but how would I go about disabling sandbox?

----------

## iverson0881

Nevermind I got it. /etc/make.conf and just changed Features="-sandbox"

and it emerged. Thx.

----------

## iverson0881

Gah okay when I run /etc/init.d/wlan start after I do the configuration and modprobe prism2_pci I get an error stating that p80211.o is already built into the kernel. The only wireless thing I have enabled is the Y to the Wireless support. So what gives?

```
Gentoo linux # /etc/init.d/wlan start

Starting WLAN Devices: FATAL: Module p80211 already in kernel.

Failed to load p80211.o.

```

----------

## flavio

You'll probably need to recompile your kernel and make wireless modular ("M") instead of builtin.

Then you can load linux-wlan-ng instead.

----------

## iverson0881

It won't let me make the wireless support as "M"

Any other ideas?

thanks

----------

## flavio

I'm sorry. I meant do "Y" to wireless support and make sure that everything that you checked inside that menu is "M".

In addition to that it would be useful if you posted the output from lsmod.

----------

## iverson0881

Well before I run lsmod I only have the nvidia module in there. When I run modprobe prism2_pci I get:

```

Gentoo root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

prism2_pci             73088  0

p80211                 29712  1 prism2_pci

nvidia               1700268  10

```

I'll try putting everything in wireless support as M. I had nothing checked at all before except for wireless support.[/code]

----------

## flavio

You already have them compiled as modules (so don't recompile your kernel again...).

Run this steps after loading the modules:

     wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

     wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=<your APs SSID> authtype=opensystem

     ifconfig wlan0 <yourIP> netmask <yourNetmask> broadcast <yourBroadcast>

     route add default gw <yourGateway>

Change the parameters according to your set up. If everything works, then you need to start looking at the wlan startup script (it may have problems with your setup).

----------

## iverson0881

okay when running wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable I get an error as follows:

```

Gentoo etc # wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

wlanctl-ng: No such device

```

hmm now what?

----------

## flavio

Please run "dmesg" and post the messages that appeared when you did the modprobe of the wlan modules. Looks like your wlan hardware is not being detected properly (is it supported under linux-wlan-ng?).

----------

## iverson0881

dmesg:

```

Gentoo etc # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 (root@Gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #8 Mon Mar 15 11:04:37 PST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                    ) @ 0x000f76c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=794

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1333.330 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 773508k/786368k available (2891k kernel code, 12108k reserved, 1013k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2621.44 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb240, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 03): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf0806000, size 4096k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:09fc

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

nbd: registered device at major 43

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0c1d000, 00:e0:29:53:39:5f, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139A'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: WDC WD400BB-60AUA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM MAX 58X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 58X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.00 loaded.

st: Version 20040122, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 5, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 5, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xe400, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/slab.c:1856

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011f41b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c01c6d41>] wait_for_devfsd_finished+0xd1/0xf0

 [<c0143c2c>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x6c/0x70

 [<c0152774>] __get_vm_area+0x24/0x100

 [<c0152882>] get_vm_area+0x32/0x40

 [<c011c7ac>] __ioremap+0xbc/0x110

 [<c01403b1>] buffered_rmqueue+0xd1/0x170

 [<c011c82b>] ioremap_nocache+0x2b/0xb0

 [<f0e64d92>] os_map_kernel_space+0x56/0x5b [nvidia]

 [<f0e77347>] __nvsym00568+0x1f/0x2c [nvidia]

 [<f0e79466>] __nvsym00775+0x6e/0xe0 [nvidia]

 [<f0e794f6>] __nvsym00781+0x1e/0x190 [nvidia]

 [<c0161c13>] cdev_get+0x53/0xb0

 [<f0e7af7c>] rm_init_adapter+0xc/0x10 [nvidia]

 [<f0e61d06>] nv_kern_open+0xe0/0x1e5 [nvidia]

 [<c0161a90>] exact_match+0x0/0x10

 [<f0e61c26>] nv_kern_open+0x0/0x1e5 [nvidia]

 [<c0161896>] chrdev_open+0xe6/0x210

 [<c01c7e3f>] devfs_open+0xef/0x100

 [<c0157522>] dentry_open+0x142/0x210

 [<c01573d8>] filp_open+0x68/0x70

 [<c015786b>] sys_open+0x5b/0x90

 [<c010b41b>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

prism2pci_init: prism2_pci.o: 0.2.1-pre20 Loaded

prism2pci_init: dev_info is: prism2_pci

```

The loading of modprobe prism2_pci went smoothly to the next line so I don't think there should be a problem with that. I have a Dlink DWL-G520 and its listed as supported under wlan-ng's website so it SHOULD work.

----------

## flavio

Looks like it is supported, but you have a bigger problem a few lines before. You got a stack trace when you loaded your nvidia module so that may be screwing things up. I'd recommend rebooting your box, not loading the module for your nvida card and loading again your linux-wlan-ng modules. When you load them you should get messages similar to these:

```
Mar  9 06:42:23 geminis prism2pci_init: prism2_pci.o: 0.2.1-pre20 Loaded

Mar  9 06:42:23 geminis prism2pci_init: dev_info is: prism2_pci

Mar  9 06:42:23 geminis A Prism2.5 PCI device found, phymem:0xe7000000, irq:16, mem:0xe1d2c000

```

If you don't get the third message that means that your card is not detected.

When you enable it, you should get these messages:

```

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis ident: nic h/w: id=0x8013 1.0.0

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis ident: pri f/w: id=0x15 1.1.0

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis ident: sta f/w: id=0x1f 1.4.2

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis MFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis CFI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis PRI:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x03:var=0x01:b/t=4/4

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis STA:SUP:role=0x00:id=0x04:var=0x01:b/t=1/9

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis PRI-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis STA-CFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x02:var=0x02:b/t=1/1

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis STA-MFI:ACT:role=0x01:id=0x01:var=0x01:b/t=1/1

Mar  9 06:42:29 geminis Prism2 card SN: 0123456789\x00\x00

Mar  9 06:42:34 geminis linkstatus=CONNECTED

```

----------

## iverson0881

AH i'm an idiot. Those errors may be because I didn't reemerge nvidia-kernel after I messed around with kernel. Should I do that instead?

----------

## flavio

Yes. An stack trace is the kernel equivalent to a core dump in an application, only that much worse as it affects your whole system. Emerge the nvidia-kernel package first, reboot your box and then concentrate on the wlan stuff.

----------

## iverson0881

Alright nvidia junk seems to be solved but I'm still not getting 3 lines like i should about that module.

```
Gentoo root # modprobe prism2_pci

Gentoo root # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 (root@Gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo

Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #8 Mon Mar 15 11:04:37 PST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff3000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                    ) @ 0x000f76c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2fff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 vga=794

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1333.330 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 773508k/786368k available (2891k kernel code, 12108k reserved, 1013k dat

a, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2621.44 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff c1c7f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) processor stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb240, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ10 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Disabling VIA memory write queue (PCI ID 0305, rev 03): [55] 89 & 1f -> 09

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off

'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf0806000, size 4096k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:09fc

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O].

udf: registering filesystem

Supermount version 2.0.4 for kernel 2.6

Applying VIA southbridge workaround.

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA Twister-K/KT133x/KM133 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd8000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

nbd: registered device at major 43

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf0c1d000, 00:e0:29:53:39:5f, IRQ 9

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139A'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xc000-0xc007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xc008-0xc00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: WDC WD400BB-60AUA1, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ATAPI CD-ROM MAX 58X, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 58X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.00 loaded.

st: Version 20040122, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 5, io base 0000c400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 5, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 200

4 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  #0: C-Media PCI CMI8738-MC6 (model 55) at 0xe400, irq 11

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (6143 buckets, 49144 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

prism2pci_init: prism2_pci.o: 0.2.1-pre20 Loaded

prism2pci_init: dev_info is: prism2_pci

```

You think maybe my wlan.conf isn't setup right?

here it is:

```

#! /bin/sh

# Wireless LAN adapter configuration

#

# etc/wlan/wlan.conf

#

# Copyright (C) 1999 AbsoluteValue Systems, Inc.  All Rights Reserved.

# --------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# linux-wlan

#

#   The contents of this file are subject to the Mozilla Public

#   License Version 1.1 (the "License"); you may not use this file

#   except in compliance with the License. You may obtain a copy of

#   the License at http://www.mozilla.org/MPL/

#

#   Software distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS

#   IS" basis, WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, either express or

#   implied. See the License for the specific language governing

#   rights and limitations under the License.

#

#   Alternatively, the contents of this file may be used under the

#   terms of the GNU Public License version 2 (the "GPL"), in which

#   case the provisions of the GPL are applicable instead of the

#   above.  If you wish to allow the use of your version of this file

#   only under the terms of the GPL and not to allow others to use

#   your version of this file under the MPL, indicate your decision

#   by deleting the provisions above and replace them with the notice

#   and other provisions required by the GPL.  If you do not delete

#   the provisions above, a recipient may use your version of this

#   file under either the MPL or the GPL.

#

# --------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# Inquiries regarding the linux-wlan Open Source project can be

# made directly to:

#

# AbsoluteValue Systems Inc.

# info@linux-wlan.com

# http://www.linux-wlan.com

#

# --------------------------------------------------------------------

#

# Portions of the development of this software were funded by

# Intersil Corporation as part of PRISM(R) chipset product development.

#

# --------------------------------------------------------------------

# This file is sourced by all configuration scripts.

#

# The WLAN_DEVICES variable identifies the device names of each WLAN device.

# If you have more than one, make sure each one is identified in a whitespace

# separated list that's assigned to WLAN_DEVICES.

WLAN_DEVICES="wlan0"

# Below is the list of channels to scan, when we scan.

ChannelList="01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:00:00:00"

# Below is the min and max time we linger on a channel during a scan.

ChannelMinTime=200

ChannelMaxTime=250

# And here we have the master scan toggle.

WLAN_SCAN=y

##########

# Note:  To bind to a specific network, change the SSID to something different

#        and create the file /etc/wlan/wlancfg-<SSID> with your network-

#        specific settings.  If this file is not present, the settings in

#        /etc/wlancfg/wlancfg-DEFAULT are used.

#

# for example:

#    SSID_wlan0="wlan"

# This expects a file called "/etc/wlan/wlancfg-linux-wlan" to be present.

#

# Use a SSID of "" to associate with any network in range.

#########

SSID_wlan0="Hameed"

ENABLE_wlan0=y

#SSID_wlan1=""

#ENABLE_wlan1=n

#SSID_wlan2=""

#ENABLE_wlan2=n

```

and yes I have a /etc/wlan/wlancfg-Hameed present but I don't think that is relevant right? Because I can't get the hardware part setup.

----------

## flavio

If you don't get the third line, that means that your device is not being detected. Either dig a bit more in linux-wlan-ng's site to find out why (is it really supported? is it a new revision with different HW? is there any interrupt conflict?) or try with a different wlan card.

----------

## iverson0881

I have a DWL-G520 which is listed as supported. I looked through the faq for linux-wlan-ng project and there was a problem with DWL-520 cards. I know its a different card but it seems that it because of PCI2.2. Well I looked into my card which is PCI2.2 as well. Further research from the site  of my motherboard's showed that the model KK266plus had PCI2.2 slots. So I should be fine there. So now I can't seem to figure out why its not working.

What other options are there out there? Madwifi? Nsdiswrapper?

thanks for all the help.

----------

## iverson0881

Alright cool I got madwifi to work for me sorta. I got my card recognized. I believe its because I had used a different module. prism54_pci instead of the usual prism2_pci. So now my card gets recognized. I just need to figure out all this WEP stuff. Oh is there a way I can use WPA-PSK instead? I really would like to use that.

----------

## flavio

I think that your best bet now is ndiswrapper...

----------

## iverson0881

Alright I need some help I don't see what I'm supposed to do now and I've looked at the madwifi faq but still can't get WEP to work.

in dmesg I get the following:

```

wlan: 0.7.3.1 BETA

ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.6.11

ath_pci: 0.8.5.2 BETA

ath0: mac 5.6 phy 4.1 5ghz radio 4.6

ath0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

ath0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

ath0: 802.11 address: 00:0d:88:65:53:f2

ath0: Atheros 5212: mem=0xdf000000, irq=11

```

So my card should be fully functional now.

Now what?

dhcpcd ath0 just takes some time and does nothing after that.

Hmm ifconfig does not show new ath0 adapter. Soooooo hehe. Help?

Thanks

EDIT:

Nm i got it to show ath0 with a restart. so when i do ifconfig I get:

```
Gentoo root # ifconfig

ath0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0D:88:65:53:F2

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:82 errors:4486 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:4486

          TX packets:16 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:199

          RX bytes:7492 (7.3 Kb)  TX bytes:1894 (1.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Memory:f0d99000-f0da9000

```

Hrmmm.

EDIT AGAIN:

Okay okay. I can have my network scan the area for ap's and it works. I can see all sorts of networks. But the problem is how do I connect to my own? I dont know how to get this right.

What I'm doing is :

```

iwconfig ath0 key XXXXXXXXXX

iwconfig ath0 channel 6

iwconfig ath0 essid Hameed

iwconfig ath0 rate 54MB

```

So I type those in. Is it supposed to work now All of a sudden? Because I dont think its working right..Hrmm. How can I ping something and choose a network interface and ping somethign? would it be something like

```

ping ath0 -c 3 www.google.com

```

or would it be something else? I'm SSHd into the box with RJ45 so i'd like to be able to ping something and not thinking my ethernet is doing the pinging.

----------

## flavio

Don't forget to set up the WEP key, essid, etc. as stated in the FAQ:

```

iwconfig ath0 key XXXXXXXXXX

iwconfig ath0 ap XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX

iwconfig ath0 channel X

iwconfig ath0 essid foobar

iwconfig ath0 rate XXMB

```

For more info go to:

http://www.mattfoster.clara.co.uk/madwifi-faq.htm

----------

## flavio

To use your ath0 as the source for your packets use:

ping -I ath0 www.cisco.com

however the route that those packets effectively use depend on your default gateway setting, so make sure that the route points through your wireless interface.

----------

## iverson0881

I do all those commands but nothing happens? What gives? I've tried turning off the SuperG in the router and all sorts. I've even taken off encryption. But the weird thing is I have a winbloze box with a DWL-G650 and it loses connection and can't get anything. So it must be something with the router then or something?

Confused   :Confused: 

Thanks for all your help

----------

## iverson0881

hmm say if I connected somebody's unprotected AP in my nieghborhood to test things out? Illegal or is just not right? Just wanted to know.

----------

## iverson0881

well thank you thank you flavio. All works now =)

Had to reset my router but it all works now.

Thank you.

----------

